# Poznan University-Medical School



## fff (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello, I've been on the Poznan University site for Medical School and I'm trying to find the GPA needed to be considered for the 4 year Med Program, but I don't see any. Same with a lot of other med schools in the region. Does anyone have an idea of what the minimum requirement in terms of GPA is for Poznan or other Eastern European med schools such as Charles University?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

fff,

I also didn't have any luck while checking out the website. Best bet is to probably email the admissions office. here's their contact information


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

*Poznan university*



fff said:


> Hello, I've been on the Poznan University site for Medical School and I'm trying to find the GPA needed to be considered for the 4 year Med Program, but I don't see any. Same with a lot of other med schools in the region. Does anyone have an idea of what the minimum requirement in terms of GPA is for Poznan or other Eastern European med schools such as Charles University?


As far as Poznan university. I heard good things about this school from a person who is a student at Poznan U. It around 15k a year. 3.0 GPA should give you some chance of getting in! Remember the English programs is still not approved in Cali,so you can't practice in Cali and others states who follow Cali like New Mexico etc. Jagiellonian U is the only school who's 4 and 6 year English program is approved by Cali. 

Good luck everyone. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

DrPlasma said:


> As far as Poznan university. I heard good things about this school from a person who is a student at Poznan U. It around 15k a year. 3.0 GPA should give you some chance of getting in! Remember the English programs is still not approved in Cali,so you can't practice in Cali and others states who follow Cali like New Mexico etc. Jagiellonian U is the only school who's 4 and 6 year English program is approved by Cali.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Poznan University's English programs recently got the approval of California medical board. 

Sincerely, 
Plasma.


----------

